# 1/2 oz of schwag. How much oil?



## poutineeh (Aug 29, 2008)

so ive tried cooking with butter a few times and they were so-so. its hard having the balls to throw in bunch of weed into a pot and cook it. so this time, i figure ill go balls to the wall, and do a half an ounce of schwag.

total number of people who will be doing it is about 8. 2 are very casual smokers (never buy, only smoke others), and another has never smoked in his life.

id like to do it in one batch. typically, batches only call for 1/3 cup of oil, which in my experience, only barely coats the bottom of the pan. should i up the oil amount and just have the brownie batch be greasier?

also, how long should i cook it? im thinking maybe like an hour and a half... i want the brownies to be fun and giggly. i dont want anyone passing out or having a bad "trip"

THANKS!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 29, 2008)

half a oz should be fine everyone else should get good and high, u on the other hand may need 2 eAT MORE


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 29, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> half a oz should be fine everyone else should get good and high, u on the other hand may need 2 eAT MORE


ok, but is 1/3 a cup of oil enough to capture all the THC? seems like its going to be weed with oil mixed in, and not the other way around.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 29, 2008)

personally i liek to to cook i also like the taste of weed i say turn it into cannabutter first and then use it to cook with the brownies believe me u'll get ALL the THC just make sure u add it evenly


----------



## Hobie (Sep 24, 2010)

oil and bud , what I do 

I place 1 gram of average bud , first frozen then ground into each ( one teaspoon ) cookie with 4 drops of olive oil each .Cook your cookies . When finished,I then freeze them until eaten . I only usually eat .5 cookie . I do make each cookie one at a time - and average of six per batch . 350*f for 10 minutes .
Use an average cookie mix ... a sugar cookie comes to mind . place yr` bud and oil on to each individually .


----------



## akgrown (Sep 25, 2010)

For 1/2 oz of schwag here is what I would do.

Crockpot 2 sticks of butter or 1/2 cup of oil. add some water about 2-3 cups. place the pot on low and cook for several hours. Strain through a cheescloth or a coffee filter <-(wastes more product) enjoy as usual, try using clarified butter, it is more versatile and 100% fat.


----------

